# Nail gun question



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Before I start, I do realize there is another nail gun thread on this page, but I don't want to hijack someone else's thread, and it doesn't really have the info I need.

I'm lazy. Too lazy to frame an entire room with a hammer. So sue me  I am GOING to buy a nail gun. At least one anyway. Do nail guns generally shoot one type of nail, and thats it? Obviously there's got to be a range of nail sizes, but are there any out there (good guns) that will shoot framing nails AND finish nails ? That would be handy. If not, i have far less finish nailing to do than framing.

Are there advantages between air and electric? Pros, cons etc etc? What kind of price am I looking at, and who makes the quality guns for intermittent use? IE : once a month on weekends or something like that.

Do they come with special tools for removing nails from flesh?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think there is a gun that shoots both framing nails and trim nails, just too much difference between the two.

I have an old bostic ns80 air powered that I used quite a bit, but it had no safety feature and after I put a 16 into that meaty part of my hand right below the thumb, I bought a paslode gas/battery powered gun.

The paslode is pretty good all around, no need to have a compressor. If you need to shoot 10 or 15 nails get it out bam, bam put it away no problem.

Paslode also makes a trim gun but I have no experience with them. My trim guns are air powered.



> Do they come with special tools for removing nails from flesh?


It helps to have a friend with a pair of pliers.  


Tom


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

tgeb said:


> I don't think there is a gun that shoots both framing nails and trim nails, just too much difference between the two.
> 
> I have an old bostic ns80 air powered that I used quite a bit, but it had no safety feature and after I put a 16 into that meaty part of my hand right below the thumb, I bought a paslode gas/battery powered gun.
> 
> ...


On average in a given work day, how many nails would you say you can shoot with a fully charged battery? I'll probably go cordless afterall. Air is nice, but i'm not about to haul my compressor all over the place just so I can nail. Does one type tend to be more compact than others ? I can see maneuvering the gun a little easier not having an air hose connected to it.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Paslode isn't exactly battery powered...in fact not at all. It IS cordless, but it runs on CO2 cartridges that aren't cheap and, to my knowledge, can't be refilled.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

Well actually the Paslode is GAS powered. The cartriges you refer to are gas canisters, and you are correct they *cannot* be refilled and they are *not* cheap.  There is a battery that runs a small fan to mix the fuel with air and to ignite the fuel. 

We use ours for concrete form work mostly so the convienience of not needing air is nice. If you plan on being your own framing crew, I would go with air guns, they are faster.

If you intend to use the nailer all day every day, I would recommend a spare battery. I have used mine quite a bit and usually for me it will go a couple days no problem. I don't know how many nails it will shoot per charge. Check out Paslodes web site they have an estimate of so many nails per gas cartrige and so many nails per charge. It is designed to give you a good full day's work.

I do work for remodeling contractors and most of them use the Paslode all the time.

I bought mine about 2 years ago, found the best price on Ebay.

Tom


----------

